# Strawberry plants are running



## Larryh86GT (Jul 12, 2010)

My spring planted strawberry plants are throwing out a lot of runners. I keep putting them back in the row so I don't mow them off.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 12, 2010)

Yeah - i planted a couple this year - just to see how they did. I already have some strawberries appearing..


----------



## St Allie (Jul 12, 2010)

the 'alpine' varieties are mostly grown over here.. what varieties have you got?

Allie


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 12, 2010)

St Allie said:


> the 'alpine' varieties are mostly grown over here.. what varieties have you got?
> 
> Allie



Good question - i don't really know - i just bought a couple of strawberry plants and planted them


----------



## St Allie (Jul 12, 2010)

well I suppose, at least you didn't just answer "red ones' 



heheheh 

Allie


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 12, 2010)

St Allie said:


> well I suppose, at least you didn't just answer "red ones'
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah i know - i really didn't think they would survive - was more of a curiosity thing. To see if they would bear good strawberries.

I will have to make sure next time i know which type.

I do know that there are June bearing, Everbearing and Day Neutral .


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jul 12, 2010)

St Allie said:


> the 'alpine' varieties are mostly grown over here.. what varieties have you got?
> 
> Allie



Mine are Honeoye Junebearing Strawberries.


----------



## countrygirl (Jul 12, 2010)

St Allie said:


> the 'alpine' varieties are mostly grown over here.. what varieties have you got?
> 
> Allie



tristar and ozark beauty!


----------



## Torch404 (Jul 13, 2010)

Mine are the free variety. My old neighbor just dropped off 8 single gallon pots of fruiting lovely strawberries. Not one of those berries will make it to ripe with my daughter around though


----------

